# A few picks of my car



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Engine bay.... all clean.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like alot of engine work ? whad u do ? im not feelin the front lip but other than that, hell of a job!


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Divo25 said:


> Looks like alot of engine work ? whad u do ? im not feelin the front lip but other than that, hell of a job!


I am a realtor. That is not a front lip... I made the whole body kit from scratch.


----------

